# No choice but to go ahead w/surgery. Scared!



## grammazanne (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi all. Well, I lost my job of 20 years today. I've worked at a community college, enrollment's way down, so they're eliminating many positions, including mine. I have 1 month more of having insurance, so am trying to schedule my TT for October. I've put this off for 5 years and now have to do it within a month! Probably good that I won't have a lot of time to think about it. 
Have a multinodular goiter. Has anyone had problems with a goiter causing your voice and neck to feel stressed? If I talk and laugh a lot, I experience this. Not pain, just tight and stressed. It's hard to describe.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Oh Grammazanne,

I am so very sorry - God bless your heart! Please get into your doctor as soon as you can so they can get you on their surgery schedule ASAP....

Please know that you will be in my prayers - my heart just goes out to you. I know someone wise will be a long to answer your question re: goiter. You will do great with surgery and will be sooooo glad to have it gone. Hang in there!!! God bless! Hugs and prayers!!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am sorry too. I hope you will be scheduled quickly and on to feeling better. Hugs..


----------



## grammazanne (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you so much! It's very comforting knowing that I can come here and talk to people who have already been through this---and come out the other end!

Suzanne


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Suzanne, you will do great - and you will feel better once it is all behind you! I cannot say it enough - my life is like night and day difference. I firmly believe the people here have wings - I would have been lost without their help and support! We are here any time you need to talk! Take care!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I actually feel like a new person since my surgery! I literally feel like I got my life back - and now I want to take on the world!!!

I honestly had such a great experience that I'm contemplating going back to school...to become a surgical tech! Of course, studying chemistry, algebra, and microbiology is going to fry my brain. (Anatomy & Physiology = FUN!) I haven't started yet, because I can't afford it...but you get the idea.

I HAVE MY LIFE BACK!!! You'll have yours back, too! You're gonna do great!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup...I more than understand the fear, but once you are recovered, I'll bet you want to take yourself out behind the woodshed and kick your own butt for waiting so long. 

Good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

grammazanne said:


> Hi all. Well, I lost my job of 20 years today. I've worked at a community college, enrollment's way down, so they're eliminating many positions, including mine. I have 1 month more of having insurance, so am trying to schedule my TT for October. I've put this off for 5 years and now have to do it within a month! Probably good that I won't have a lot of time to think about it.
> Have a multinodular goiter. Has anyone had problems with a goiter causing your voice and neck to feel stressed? If I talk and laugh a lot, I experience this. Not pain, just tight and stressed. It's hard to describe.


Wow!!! Talk about life coming at you fast!! I am so so sorry!!! What are we all going to do here? What affects you, affects us all one way or the other.

This sure will be a grand slam but at least you will get in under the wire w/insurance.

Please let us know what day. You are in my thoughts and prayers! (For everything!)


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your job.

I understand being scared. I was a nervous wreck right up until they wheeled me into the operating room. But, I am SO relieved to have it out! All the advice and reading I did on here helped me know the right questions to ask and what to look out for. I believe because of that I had the best possible outcome. Stick around here. You will get the help and support you need from people who get it!

Try to find the best possible surgeon. That will alleviate some of your anxiety, and get on the schedule quickly. Do not hesitate. Try healthgrades.com or vitals.com best wishes to you!


----------

